# Star Wars: Rogue One - Autor zieht gegen EA vom Leder



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: Rogue One - Autor zieht gegen EA vom Leder*

						Der Autor von Star Wars: Rogue One, Gary Whitta, hat sich kürzlich darüber ausgelassen, wie wenig Electronic Arts mit der Star Wars-Lizenz anzufangen weiß. Dass Disney sie verlängert, hält er für unwahrscheinlich - er selbst hätte längst den Stecker gezogen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Rogue One - Autor zieht gegen EA vom Leder*


----------



## XD-User (20. Januar 2019)

Qualität kann EA eben seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr... 
Hat er ja Recht der gute Mann.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (20. Januar 2019)

Das traurige ist, dass sich mit der Star Wars Lizenz so viel anfangen lässt, von Shootern wie Battlefront, über Strategiespiele wie Empire at War, bis hin zu Rollenspielen wie Knights of the old Republic. Und mit der Marketingmaschinerie, die EA besitzt, wären diese Spiele mit Sicherheit auch erfolgreich gewesen, unabhängig von der Qualität. Und die passenden Studios mit DICE, Bioware etc. (durch das C&C Remaster könnte man auch wieder mit Petroglyph zusammenarbeiten) hat EA auch zur Verfügung. Das alles macht die Sache umso trauriger.


----------



## tochan01 (20. Januar 2019)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Das traurige ist, dass sich mit der Star Wars Lizenz so viel anfangen lässt, von Shootern wie Battlefront, über Strategiespiele wie Empire at War, bis hin zu Rollenspielen wie Knights of the old Republic.



da fehlen eindeutig die Spacesims!!!! Das waren noch zeiten... x-wing, Tie Fighter, _Alliance_


----------



## hanfi104 (20. Januar 2019)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Das traurige ist, dass sich mit der Star Wars Lizenz so viel anfangen lässt, von Shootern wie Battlefront, über Strategiespiele wie Empire at War, bis hin zu Rollenspielen wie Knights of the old Republic. Und mit der Marketingmaschinerie, die EA besitzt, wären diese Spiele mit Sicherheit auch erfolgreich gewesen, unabhängig von der Qualität. Und die passenden Studios mit DICE, Bioware etc. (durch das C&C Remaster könnte man auch wieder mit Petroglyph zusammenarbeiten) hat EA auch zur Verfügung. Das alles macht die Sache umso trauriger.



Ja sie hätten alles was man sich wünschen kann, nur kein Plan


----------



## Zsinj (20. Januar 2019)

Es ist wirklich erbärmlich was EA inzwischen treibt. 
Das eine so teure Lizenz, positiv ausgedrückt  einfach links liegen gelassen wird ist absolut absurd. 

Seit langem lechze ich nach neuen Star Wars Spielen, aber es kommt einfach nichts brauchbares. 
Das letzte was mich wirklich begeistert hat war Empire at War anno 2006. Seither ... nichts.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Januar 2019)

Recht hat er, der gute Mann, und er drückt genau das aus, was auch ich über EA und die SW Lizenz denke.
Es ist insgesamt eine Schande, was EA daraus macht. Aber genau das, habe ich von EA erwartet.


----------



## tochan01 (20. Januar 2019)

Zsinj schrieb:


> Das eine so teure Lizenz, positiv ausgedrückt  einfach links liegen gelassen wird ist absolut absurd.
> .



Tja, wehe wenn die verkaufzahlen nicht so sind wie es die Analysten rechnen.... Lieber kein game veröffentlichen was mäßige zahlen haben "könnte" (was aber dennoch in der gewinnzonliegt) weil das den Aktienkurs nach unten ziehen kann. also lieber die kosten für die lizenz abschreiben, das hat weniger einfluss an der börse....


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. Januar 2019)

Wirklich zum heulen, und auch noch wirtschaftlich so unfassbar dumm.


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. Januar 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Recht hat er, der gute Mann, und er drückt genau das aus, was auch ich über EA und die SW Lizenz denke.
> Es ist insgesamt eine Schande, was EA daraus macht. Aber genau das, habe ich von EA erwartet.



Ja, das war nicht anders zu erwarten. Aber die Schuld daran trägt auch Disney. Die haben sich damals von EA blenden lassen. Selbst sind sie ja auch nicht besser, bringen einen Film nach dem Anderen, drehen aber einen Haufen Mist.
Und wenn Fans mal einen Fanfilm drehen, kommen sie mit einem Copyright-Strike bei YouTube und lassen den Film nur unter der Bedingung online, dass Disyney Werbeeinahmen dafür kassieren darf. Nur dank Lucas Film hat Disney den Copyright-Strike zurückgezogen, so dass der Fanfilm über Darth Vader wieder ohne Werbung zu sehen ist. 
Wenn man sieht, was ein YouTuber mit einem wirklich minimalen Budget von vielleicht 150.000$ zu Stande bringt, lässt das Disney und deren Filme schon irgendwie schäbig wirken. 

EA's Star Wars Lizenz läuft 2023 ab. Mal sehen was dann mit der Lizenz passiert. Es wäre klug von Disney, wenn sie die Lizenz dann nicht nur einem Publisher geben würden, sondern sie auf mehrere verteilen.


----------



## KneeDeepInBlood (20. Januar 2019)

Sie haben diese wirklich mächtige Frostbite Engine. Schon eine Jedi Academy remastert auf dieser Engine wäre ein Erlebnis und würde mit Sicherheit auch wieder einschlagen.


----------



## Gast1670368202 (20. Januar 2019)

Mit EA solche Deals einzugehen ist/war meines Erachtens nach eine Fatale Fehlentscheidung.
EA ist dermaßen Geldorientiert, ich würde mich nicht wundern wenn ne Heuschrecke dahinter sitzen würde.

Kapital erwirtschaften ist eines, EA macht das aber auf eine Weise welche für Disney im Prinzip die Falsche ist denn
ein Spiel zu entwickeln kostet Zeit und Geld, beides ist für EA quasi nicht existent.

EA....die digitale PEST des 21.Jahrhunderts


----------



## Hornissentreiber (20. Januar 2019)

Diese Situation erinnert mich als alter Star Trek Fan an die verschiedenen Star-Trek-Spiele. Abgesehen von Bridge Crew gab es seit Jahren nichts Neues mehr.  Immerhin gibt es deutlich mehr gute Star-Wars-Spiele als welche im Star-Trek-Universum.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Es wäre klug von Disney, wenn sie die Lizenz dann nicht nur einem Publisher geben würden, sondern sie auf mehrere verteilen.



Die Lizenz für eine Space Sim sollte Cris Roberts bekommen, dann bekämen wir wenigstens in absehbarer Zeit eine Space Sim im Star Wars Universum... kann es sein, dass ich da irgendwo einen Denkfehler gemacht habe? 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## facehugger (20. Januar 2019)

Was haben die aus der Lizenz und den Möglichkeiten gemacht. Was Disney bei den Filmen versaut, macht EA bei den Spielen. Die Macht ist schon lange nicht mehr mit euch...

Gruß


----------



## Thoddeleru (20. Januar 2019)

Die sollen einfach mal ein Star Wars und Herr der Ringe Open World machen, da scheffeln die jahrelang Milliarden mit.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (20. Januar 2019)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Ja sie hätten alles was man sich wünschen kann, nur kein Plan


Das generelle Grundproblem von EA auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## BigYundol (20. Januar 2019)

Der Autor von Rogue One darf kritisieren. Rogue One ist auch der einzige wirklich gut gewordene SW-Movie unter Disney und gehört zu meinen Lieblingen.

Die beiden Episoden können dagegen de facto nur mit dem guten alten Setting punkten, aber haben davon ab dermassen viel Quark intus, dass es streckenweise schon weh tut... und Solo riss nun auch nicht so vom Hocker...
Bei den Serien weiss ich den Wasserstand nicht, von denen guckte ich bis dato keine.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (20. Januar 2019)

tochan01 schrieb:


> da fehlen eindeutig die Spacesims!!!! Das waren noch zeiten... x-wing, Tie Fighter, _Alliance_



Aber wer bei EA soll die machen? Von Origin Systems ist nur noch der Name geblieben, als Vertriebsplattform.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Januar 2019)

Man muss aber bei aller Kritik nunmal ins Auge fassen, dass die Spielekultur heute eine gänzlich andere ist, als noch vor 20 Jahren, als LucasArts jedes Jahr im Schnitt 1-2 neue SW-Games auf dem Markt geworfen hat.

Das kann man mit heute nicht vergleichen, der Fokus liegt auf MP- und Service-Games. Lässt sich ein Titel nicht so über DLCs und Mikrotransaktionen ausschlachten wie man sich das vorstellt, sagen die großen Publisher eben nö.
Daher ist es auch wurscht, ob jetzt Ubisoft, EA oder meinetwegen wieder Activision eine zeitlich begrenzte Lizenz bekommt, es wird stets auf's selbe hinauslaufen.

Ich bin dafür, die Lizenzen so wie früher auf verschiedene Studios zu verteilen. Lasst meinetwegen Obsidian eins machen oder CD Projekt. Könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, dass THQ Nordic was auf die Beine stellen kann, sofern sie dafür die Ressourcen aufbringen können - Crowdfunding kann man aber aber immer versuchen.^^


----------



## azzih (20. Januar 2019)

Das Problem ist einfach das EA dachte, dass mit klassischen Singleplayer Spielen nach Art von Jedi Knight oder KOTOR nicht genug Geld zu verdienen ist. Und da ist auch ein wahrer Kern dran, denn in Multiplayerspielen ist es viel einfacher mit DLCs, Lootboxen etc. nebenbei Geld zu verdienen.  Das eigentliche Problem an der Sache war, dass das halt nur klappt wenn das Spiel selbst gut und erfolgreich wird. Und sowohl die Battlefront noch SWTOR haben die Erwartungen erfüllt.

Im Endeffekt wäre so günstige und überschaubare Singleplayer Projekte wohl aber die bessere Anlage gewesen. Klassisch verkalkuliert würd ich sagen. EA und Ubisoft schauen hat generell viel zu oft was gerade augenscheinlich im Trend ist und versuchen das zu kopieren, statt selbst Trends zu setzen oder wenigstens ein sehr gutes Spiel zu machen.

Wobei man fairerweise sagen muss das ein Disney halt auch die neuen Filme komplett versaut hat. Da hat selbst ein SWTOR quasi in jedem Sidequest ne bessere Story als die neuen 3 Filme wohl zusammen. Rogue Ohne war da noch die einzige positive Ausnahme.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (20. Januar 2019)

Electronic Aids


----------



## Andrej (20. Januar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das kann man mit heute nicht vergleichen, der Fokus liegt auf MP- und Service-Games. Lässt sich ein Titel nicht so über DLCs und Mikrotransaktionen ausschlachten wie man sich das vorstellt, sagen die großen Publisher eben nö.
> Daher ist es auch wurscht, ob jetzt Ubisoft, EA oder meinetwegen wieder Activision eine zeitlich begrenzte Lizenz bekommt, es wird stets auf's selbe hinauslaufen.



Also wenn ich mich nicht teusche waren die besten Spiele der Vergangenheit immer Einzelspielerspiele z.B. God of War, The Witcher 3, Uncharted 4, GTA 5 (ich weis hat MP, trotzdem), Red Dead Redemption und viele andere.
Somit hat es eher winig mit dem Trend zu tun, sonden mit dem Spiel an sich. Wenn alles Mist ist, nützt auch der MP und der Service nichts.

Und wie Oberst Klink schon anmerkte, aht sich auch Disney nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert seit dem sie die Star Wars Lizenz besitzen.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (20. Januar 2019)

Thoddeleru schrieb:


> Die sollen einfach mal ein Star Wars und Herr der Ringe Open World machen, da scheffeln die jahrelang Milliarden mit.


Richtig, mit so starken Marken wird eine Open World bekanntlich praktisch von allein zur selbstlaufenden Gelddruckmaschine. _"Hust" Fallout 76 "Hust"

_Munter bleiben!


----------



## Two-Face (20. Januar 2019)

Andrej schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mich nicht teusche waren die besten Spiele der Vergangenheit immer Einzelspielerspiele z.B. God of War, The Witcher 3, Uncharted 4, GTA 5 (ich weis hat MP, trotzdem), Red Dead Redemption und viele andere.
> Somit hat es eher winig mit dem Trend zu tun, sonden mit dem Spiel an sich. Wenn alles Mist ist, nützt auch der MP und der Service nichts.


Solche SP-Spiele waren immerschon besser als der MP-Kram. Aber kuck' dir mal den Spielemarkt vor 20 Jahren an. Da haben zig Studios so viele AAA-Spiele rausgehauen, die hast du gar nicht mehr zählen können. Heute sind die einzigen Marken neben den schwerstetablierten (God of War, Halo, The Witcher, GTA, RDR, Uncharted) eben die ganzen Online/Service-Games, alias Fortnite, Overwatch, CoD, Battlefield und PUGB. Dazwischen sind eben die ganzen Indie-Games.

Willst du ein gutes Spiel abseits dieses Marktes machen, bist du auf Crowdfunding angewiesen. Siehe _Pillars of Eternity_. Welcher Publisher hätte denn sowas finanziert? Die dicken Fische im Geschäft sind alle auf möglichst viel Kohle aus und das in kurz-frequentierten Abständen (sprich jährliche oder 2-jährliche Releases). 

Es macht jetzt keinen Unterschied ob du die Lizenz einem anderen dicken Hai gibst, es läuft immer auf's gleiche raus. Willst du Qualität von der Güte eines Jedi-Knight oder KotOR musst du die Lizenz pro Spiel vergeben, so wie das früher gemacht wurde. Nur wird sich Disney nicht darauf einlassen, die wollen ihre eigenen Filme vermarkten und Jedi-Knight hat für die keine Relevanz - ist eine Submarke, die durch das Expanded Universe entstanden ist, welches Disney ja kastriert hat.^^


----------



## Der_Doktor (20. Januar 2019)

EA hat die Lizenz doch nur gekauft das kein anderer SW Spiele macht und das viel viel viel viel viel besser als EA. 

Da keine SW Spiele auf dem Markt sind stehen die Chancen höher das EA Spiele gekauft werden.


----------



## Septimus (20. Januar 2019)

Das Problem bei der ganzen Sache ist nicht der Hersteller, wobei ich Electronic Aids keineswegs in Schutz nehmen möchte, sondern die Alleinige Konzentration auf MP Spiele bedingt dadurch das die ganzen Studios fast nur noch Aktienunternehmen sind und die Anleger mehr die Richtung vorgeben. Die dort angestellten Rotstiftknilche töten jeglichen Freiraum ab, ein Problem das unabhängige Studios die Perlen wie The Witcher und Kingdom come Deliverence raus gebracht haben nicht haben. Dort gibt es noch Freiraum auch SP basierte Spiele zu Erfolgen zu machen während in diesen Aktienunternehmen die sich "Spieleschmiede" schimpfen dieser nicht mehr gegeben ist weil dort der Zwang zum Erfolg regiert ansonsten könnten die Aktien fallen und das mögen die Anleger ja nicht besonders. Also wird der letzte Dreck produziert und dies in großen Shows als Nonplusultra gefeiert und leider fallen viele Spieler immer noch auf diese Masche rein und denken sie bekommen etwas neues.

In meinen Augen sind diese großen "Spieleschmieden" wie EA, Ubisoft und andere die an den Börsen gehandelt werden daher auch zum Untergang verurteilt. Sie kaufen jedes kleine Studio auf wo es noch Innovationen gibt und denken das könnten sie auch haben, vergessen aber dabei das dieser Erfolgszwang jeglichen Fortschritt in der Sache hemmt und am Ende kommt nur noch Standardkost raus wie der xte Aufguss Battlefield, oder eben die Star Wars Spiele die sich erheblich von den früheren Erfolgreichen Spielen erheblich unterscheiden die aber noch in unabhängigen Studios produziert wurden. Diese Dinosaurier sterben an ihrer eigenen Gier alles besitzen zu wollen um die Märkte beherrschen zu können.


----------



## Ruvinio (20. Januar 2019)

Septimus schrieb:


> Dort gibt es noch Freiraum auch SP basierte Spiele zu Erfolgen zu machen während in diesen Aktienunternehmen die sich "Spieleschmiede" schimpfen dieser nicht mehr gegeben ist weil dort der Zwang zum Erfolg regiert ansonsten könnten die Aktien fallen und das mögen die Anleger ja nicht besonders.



Nun, die EA-Aktie fällt ja gerade steil (-36% in 6 Monaten), weil EA so ziemlich alles in letzter Zeit verhunzt hat und die Leute den Dreck auch nicht mehr blind kaufen. Aber ob das zum Umdenken anregt, das bezweifle ich dann doch.


----------



## Mahoy (20. Januar 2019)

Was ich am allerwenigsten verstehe ist: Star Wars ist ein ausgearbeitetes Setting mit einer Vielzahl an passenden Figuren und Ereignissen und bereits vorhandenen Assets (Bild und Ton) für die unterschiedlichsten "One-Shots". Da könnte jeder Publisher im Lizenzzeitraum mit wenig Aufwand und Risiko zig "kleine" Titel produzieren, die - selbst wenn einige floppen - in der Summe ebenso viel einbringen wie ein Großprojekt, welches unheimlich Ressourcen bindet und am Ende womöglich trotzdem floppt.

Meine Güte, so ein paar schnelle Shooter im Stile von "Dark Forces" würden in Fankreisen ebenso gerne mitgenommen, wie man dort auf ein neues KOTOR hofft. Damit kann man brach liegende Teams beschäftigen oder das Ganze an kleinere Studios outsourcen. Aber weil das naheliegend und sinnvoll wäre, wird's bei EA natürlich nicht gemacht ...  

Und wenn Disney clever wäre, hätten sie schon längst man angehorcht, ob bei kleineren Studios - idealerweise solchen, die sich gerade in bestimmten Nischen hervortun und/oder angesagt sind - Interesse besteht, günstigere Lizenzen ("per project") zu erwerben oder direkt im Auftrag von Disney zu produzieren. Den Jungs und Mädels von Flying Wild Hog ("Shadow Warrior") würde ich einen guten SW-Shooter zutrauen, für das CRPG-Segment gäbe es sogar gleich mehrere aussichtsreiche Kandidaten.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Januar 2019)

Septimus schrieb:


> Das Problem bei der ganzen Sache ist nicht der Hersteller, wobei ich Electronic Aids keineswegs in Schutz nehmen möchte, sondern die Alleinige Konzentration auf MP Spiele bedingt dadurch das die ganzen Studios fast nur noch Aktienunternehmen sind und die Anleger mehr die Richtung vorgeben. Die dort angestellten Rotstiftknilche töten jeglichen Freiraum ab, ein Problem das unabhängige Studios die Perlen wie The Witcher und Kingdom come Deliverence raus gebracht haben nicht haben. Dort gibt es noch Freiraum auch SP basierte Spiele zu Erfolgen zu machen während in diesen Aktienunternehmen die sich "Spieleschmiede" schimpfen dieser nicht mehr gegeben ist weil dort der Zwang zum Erfolg regiert ansonsten könnten die Aktien fallen und das mögen die Anleger ja nicht besonders. Also wird der letzte Dreck produziert und dies in großen Shows als Nonplusultra gefeiert und leider fallen viele Spieler immer noch auf diese Masche rein und denken sie bekommen etwas neues.
> In meinen Augen sind diese großen "Spieleschmieden" wie EA, Ubisoft und andere die an den Börsen gehandelt werden daher auch zum Untergang verurteilt. Sie kaufen jedes kleine Studio auf wo es noch Innovationen gibt und denken das könnten sie auch haben, vergessen aber dabei das dieser Erfolgszwang jeglichen Fortschritt in der Sache hemmt und am Ende kommt nur noch Standardkost raus wie der xte Aufguss Battlefield, oder eben die Star Wars Spiele die sich erheblich von den früheren Erfolgreichen Spielen erheblich unterscheiden die aber noch in unabhängigen Studios produziert wurden. Diese Dinosaurier sterben an ihrer eigenen Gier alles besitzen zu wollen um die Märkte beherrschen zu können.



Ubisoft in einem Atemzug mit EA? Ich habe in den letzten Jahren mit Ausnahme von MEA kein einziges EA Game gekauft, aber mit Ubisoft Games hatte im Gegensatz dazu immer verdammt viel Spaß. Die Ubi Games mögen nicht jedem gefallen, aber im Gegensatz zu EA bringt Ubi viele umfangreiche Games für Singelplayer, und mir haben Watch Dogs 1+2, die AC Serie, Far Cry oder Splinter Cell allesamt sehr gut gefallen.
Ich sehe Ubi keinesfalls auf dem miesen Niveau von EA.


----------



## Septimus (20. Januar 2019)

Ruvinio schrieb:


> Nun, die EA-Aktie fällt ja gerade steil (-36% in 6 Monaten), weil EA so ziemlich alles in letzter Zeit verhunzt hat und die Leute den Dreck auch nicht mehr blind kaufen. Aber ob das zum Umdenken anregt, das bezweifle ich dann doch.



Es gibt in diesen großen Aktienunternehmen kein "Umdenken". Da gibt es nur ein weiter so weil die Anleger ihre Aktiengewinne haben möchten und weil die Strukturen in diesen Chefetagen so sind das dort der CEO auf nem Schleudersitz sitzt obwohl er dort gar nicht wirklich das sagen hat. 

Ist er gefeuert -natürlich mit einer mehr als Dicken Abfindung- wird ein neuer Kandidat auf den Schleudersitz gesetzt und der wird das Unternehmen erst mal auf entbehrliches Personal durchkämmen und wer ist das wohl? Die "entbehrlichen" Mitarbeiter die die Spiele schaffen! Nicht der verkorkste Vorstand und nicht die ganzen Rotstiftknilche die erst den Grundstein zu diesem Desaster gelegt haben.
Einige Erfindungen die es zur Marktreife und zum Erfolg gebracht haben stammen von Tüftlern oder im Spielebereich von kleinen Studios. Diese wurden teils aggresiv aufgekauft um an die Erfindung ran zu kommen und vermarkten zu können. Wie viel neues kam dann von diesen Menschen? Kaum bis gar nichts mehr da in den USA das Patent und die Rechte daran meistens an die Studios übergehen und die Erfinder oft nur Brotkrumen als Lohn sahen. 

OT aber auch dazu zählend:
Wie viel weiter wäre die Menschheit gäbe es nicht dieses Aggressive und Habgierige "das-muß-ich-haben" großer Konzerne die viele Patente aus Angst um ihre Produkte in Schubladen verschwinden lassen nur damit angeblich bewährtes wie z.B. Benzin- oder Dieselgetriebene Fahrzeuge, AKW´s oder Kohlekraftwerke Gewinnträchtig weiter produziert und Gewinne abwerfen können? Nehmen wir nur mal das Brennstoffzellenauto das nicht mehr weiter erforscht wird weil sich alles auf "E-Mobilität" eingeschossen hat. Das für die "E-Mobilität" aber ganze Landstriche in Asien und Afrika auf Jahrhunderte in Umweltzerstörenderweise Raubbau nach den Bodenschätzen zerstört werden stört hier in Europa niemanden. Man könnte auch Umweltfreundlich Strom aus Helium3 produzieren das ebenso Umweltfreundlich gefördert werden könnte, aber wozu? Wir haben ja noch einen Planeten auf den wir ausweichen können ist dieser erst mal restlos zerstört.

Oder doch nicht?...


----------



## s0cke (20. Januar 2019)

Man kann nur hoffen das die Wilson-Ära sich dem Ende zuneigt. Ein Stück weit Schadensfreude hat man dabei schon. 

Aber wohin mit der Lizenz? Activision Blizzard? Nein, danke. Und Ubisoft kann es sich mit einem nähernden Vivendi auch nicht wirklich leisten.

Wer also kommt da noch in Frage?


----------



## Bandicoot (20. Januar 2019)

Ich würde sie Rockstar Games geben.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (20. Januar 2019)

*Disney selber sollte sich vom gesamten Star Wars Franchise fernhalten, damit wäre allen am meisten geholfen. *

Überhaupt: EA für 10 Jahre die Star Wars Lizenz zu geben - und das nach allem was EA in den letzten Jahren verbockt hat ?! Bravo Disney, sehr kluge Entscheidung 

Ach übrigens: Episode 8 war das viel größere Desaster und daran hatte EA ausnahmsweise mal keine Schuld


----------



## MXDoener (21. Januar 2019)

Nightlight schrieb:


> *Disney selber sollte sich vom gesamten Star Wars Franchise fernhalten, damit wäre allen am meisten geholfen. *
> 
> Überhaupt: EA für 10 Jahre die Star Wars Lizenz zu geben - und das nach allem was EA in den letzten Jahren verbockt hat ?! Bravo Disney, sehr kluge Entscheidung
> 
> Ach übrigens: Episode 8 war das viel größere Desaster und daran hatte EA ausnahmsweise mal keine Schuld



Du hast aber schon verstanden, dass Disney EA die Lizenz nicht erst jetzt erteilt hat, sondern schon vor zich Jahren?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. Januar 2019)

1. Lucas Arts aufkaufen.
2. Spiele von EA entwicklen lassen.
3. Wundern, wenn nichts weltbewegendes dabei heraus kommt.

Wo könnte da wohl Verbesserungspotenzial liegen?


----------



## Lexx (21. Januar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Man muss aber bei aller Kritik nunmal ins Auge fassen, dass die Spielekultur heute eine gänzlich andere ist,
> sagen die großen Publisher eben nö.
> Daher ist es auch wurscht, ob jetzt Ubisoft


Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, Assasins Creed- oder Far Cry-ähnliche Spiele im Open-World-Universum
wären Megaseller. Und gut auch noch... (die täte ich sogar spielen...)

Also (Asche auf mein Haupt) Ubisoft würde ich das viel eher zutrauen.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wo könnte da wohl Verbesserungspotenzial liegen?


Micky Mouse = Dark Vader
Panzerknacker = Sturmtruppler
Donald Duck = Luke Skywalker
Mini Mouse = Leia Organa
Goofy = C3P0
Idefix = ach, der ist ja von woanders..


----------



## Hornissentreiber (21. Januar 2019)

Lexx schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, Assasins Creed- oder Far Cry-ähnliche Spiele im Open-World-Universum
> wären Megaseller. Und gut auch noch... (die täte ich sogar spielen...)
> 
> Also (Asche auf mein Haupt) Ubisoft würde ich das viel eher zutrauen.


Im Großen und Ganzen wohl richtig, aber, wie ich an anderer Stelle schon schrieb, eine starke Marke ist keineswegs eine Garantie für ein gutes Spiel. Man denke nur an die diversen verkorksten oder nur mittelprächtigen Star-Trek-Spiele oder jüngst Fallout 76.




Lexx schrieb:


> Micky Mouse = Dark Vader
> Panzerknacker = Sturmtruppler
> Donald Duck = Luke Skywalker
> Mini Mouse = Leia Organa
> ...


Wer ist Dark Vader? Ich kenne den Herrn leider nicht... 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Januar 2019)

Passend zum Thema:

Knights of the Old Republic 3: EA laesst Bioware das Rollenspiel nicht machen – GIGA

Da muss man sich schon so langsam fragen, was EA eigentlich mit der SW Lizenz vor hat? Alle 2 Jahre ein DICE Shooter und das war‘s? Bloß kein anderes Genre bedienen? SP schon gar nicht?


----------



## tochan01 (21. Januar 2019)

....bei EA sitzt bestimmt ein trekkie im Vorstand, der keine Star wars spiele haben will nur das battlefront zulässt weil er das "muss"


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Januar 2019)

Irgend sowas muss es wohl sein


----------



## Hornissentreiber (21. Januar 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Passend zum Thema:
> 
> Knights of the Old Republic 3: EA laesst Bioware das Rollenspiel nicht machen – GIGA
> 
> Da muss man sich schon so langsam fragen, was EA eigentlich mit der SW  Lizenz vor hat? Alle 2 Jahre ein DICE Shooter und das war‘s? Bloß kein  anderes Genre bedienen? SP schon gar nicht?


Das ist ja mal wirklich seltsam. Die Lizenz muss doch ein Schweinegeld gekostet haben. Wenn dann ein so erfolgreiches Studio wie Bioware Interesse anmeldet, müsste doch jeder Publisher begeistert sein. Aber wir kennen ja keine Details. Vielleicht hat Bioware ja Bedingungen gestellt, die für EA nicht akzeptabel waren? Man weiß es nicht, auf jeden Fall ist das alles sehr merkwürdig, was EA da mit dieser Lizenz anstellt. Ich wäre ja zu gerne mal Mäuschen in einer Vorstandsitzung bei EA.



tochan01 schrieb:


> ....bei EA sitzt bestimmt ein trekkie im Vorstand, der keine Star wars spiele haben will nur das battlefront zulässt weil er das "muss"



Weil es den Trekkies irgendwas bringt, wenn keine Star-Wars-Spiele erscheinen?


----------



## RyzA (21. Januar 2019)

Ich würde mir ein SW Open World Spiel wünschen was man auch im Singleplayer gut und lange spielen kann.

Damals habe ich Jedi Knight geliebt. Ok, das war nicht wirklich Open World, aber hat viel Spaß gemacht und da war der Fokus noch nicht so auf MP.
Da fing das ja auch gerade erst mit Internet an und es war noch alles langsam.


----------



## Leob12 (21. Januar 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Passend zum Thema:
> 
> Knights of the Old Republic 3: EA laesst Bioware das Rollenspiel nicht machen – GIGA
> 
> Da muss man sich schon so langsam fragen, was EA eigentlich mit der SW Lizenz vor hat? Alle 2 Jahre ein DICE Shooter und das war‘s? Bloß kein anderes Genre bedienen? SP schon gar nicht?


Nö, der Chef von EA hat ja vor ein paar Jahren mal gesagt dass SP tot seien. Games as a Service ist die Zukunft. 
Wann kam denn der letzte gute, reine SP von EA? Da war die letzten Jahre meist der MP im Vordergrund und der SP war drangepappt, oder in einigen wenigen Fällen war der MP drangepappt.  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Januar 2019)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal wirklich seltsam. Die Lizenz muss doch ein Schweinegeld gekostet haben. Wenn dann ein so erfolgreiches Studio wie Bioware Interesse anmeldet, müsste doch jeder Publisher begeistert sein. Aber wir kennen ja keine Details. Vielleicht hat Bioware ja Bedingungen gestellt, die für EA nicht akzeptabel waren? Man weiß es nicht, auf jeden Fall ist das alles sehr merkwürdig, was EA da mit dieser Lizenz anstellt. Ich wäre ja zu gerne mal Mäuschen in einer Vorstandsitzung bei EA.



Klar, die Details kennen wir natürlich nicht.
Aber es ist halt wirklich schwer zu erklären, was EA da macht. Es hätte so wahnsinnig viele Möglichkeiten gegeben, um aus der teuren SW Lizenz was zu machen. Doch EA bringt nur zwei halbgare Online Shooter, die nur deswegen erfolgreich sind, weil Star Wars draufsteht. Und sonst kommt in 5 Jahren rein gar nichts. Keine anderen Veröffentlichungen, keine Ankündigungen...nichts. Sträflicher kann man mit so einer Lizenz nicht umgehen.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Nö, der Chef von EA hat ja vor ein paar Jahren mal gesagt dass SP tot seien. Games as a Service ist die Zukunft. Wann kam denn der letzte gute, reine SP von EA? Da war die letzten Jahre meist der MP im Vordergrund und der SP war drangepappt, oder in einigen wenigen Fällen war der MP drangepappt.



EA hat halt mit FIFA eine regelrechte Gelddruckmaschine. Dazu dann noch die obligatorischen und (leider) erfolgreichen DICE Shooter, und schon steht man finanziell gut da. Da kann man die anderen Genres schonmal schleifen lassen.
Ich finde, gerade ein Schwergewicht wie EA sollte eigentlich für alle Spieler etwas anbieten.


----------



## Leob12 (21. Januar 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Klar, die Details kennen wir natürlich nicht.
> Aber es ist halt wirklich schwer zu erklären, was EA da macht. Es hätte so wahnsinnig viele Möglichkeiten gegeben, um aus der teuren SW Lizenz was zu machen. Doch EA bringt nur zwei halbgare Online Shooter, die nur deswegen erfolgreich sind, weil Star Wars draufsteht. Und sonst kommt in 5 Jahren rein gar nichts. Keine anderen Veröffentlichungen, keine Ankündigungen...nichts. Sträflicher kann man mit so einer Lizenz nicht umgehen.
> 
> 
> ...



Fifa und Madden drucken Geld, stimmt, aber nur aufgrund mangelnder Konkurrenz. 
In anderen Genres hat man diese, und könnte sich nicht mehr mit großen Marketing-Kampagnen alleine behaupten, sondern müsste Substanz abliefern. Das ist nicht ökonomisch, zumindest für EA. Vor ein paar Jahren hat EA mit MTs in den Sportspielen über $500 Mio gemacht, nur durch MTs, da sind die 60/70€ für das Spiel noch gar nicht mitgerechnet. 

EA will nichts anderes anbieten. Das braucht nämlich Zeit für die Entwicklung, und die gibt es bei EA obligatorisch nicht. Dazu muss das Spiel möglichst auf Massenmarkt getrimmt sein, damit es eine möglichst große Zielgruppe gibt. 

Solange EA von Anzugträgern gesteuert wird die nur Dollar-Zeichen in den Augen haben, solange wird sich am Konzern nichts ändern. 
Schau dir an wie wenig Spiele von EA gepublished werden. Du hast die Sportspiele, Battlefield/Battlefront, Dragon Age, und die Sims. Titanfall hat man CoD zum Fraß vorgeworfen, Battlefield und Battlefront blieben beide hinter den Erwartungen zurück. 
Anthem wird von Bioware entwickelt, aber bei den vielen internen Umstrukturierungen kann man nur Übles erahnen. 
Der nächste Schritte ist für EA wohl der Mobile-Games-Markt. Da hat man mit Fifa Mobile ja schon etwas...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rum (22. Januar 2019)

Das kommt alles, weil sich jemand oder auch eine Gruppe von Personen vom "Traum vom schnellen Geld" blenden lassen.
Irgendwelche Börsenheinis erzählen dies, irgendwelche Aktionäre hören das; diese ganze Schei**e wird mittlerweile nur noch Leuten gelenkt, die eigentlich überhaupt nichts mehr mit guten Spielen am Hut haben. Denen geht es nur um irgendwelche Bilanzen die sie jemandem Vorlegen können der noch weiter in diesem Strudel gefangen ist. Hier jagen Spekulanten Aktionäre welche auf der Pirsch nach geldgeilen Publishern sind. Dieser ganze Rattenschwanz gehört abgeschnitten und Studios die einfach nur geile Spiele entwickeln wollen sollte die Möglichkeit gegeben werden unabhängig zu entwickeln!
 
Und genau deshalb freue ich mich wirklich sehr auf Star Citizen, werde mir vorher aber noch Pillars of Eternity 2 kaufen!


----------



## Lexx (22. Januar 2019)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Wer ist Dark Vader? Ich kenne den Herrn leider nicht...


Ist auch kein Herr, sondern eine Dame. Und welche.. wui.
Sie ist die Domina vom Schwer-Atmer.


----------

